# Joe Bonamassa 2018



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Quebec City 10/29
Ottawa 10/31
Toronto 11-2
Toronto 11/3
London 11/4
Vancouver 11/29
Vancouver 11/30
Vancouver 12/1


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Already got my 2 tickets. Row 2, centre stage. Vancouver Nov 30. Pre-sale for registered fans. If anyone wants a pre-sale code, I can help you out.
See you there!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Got two tix for Ottawa!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What 's the crowd at a concert like this look like? 

I picture a bunch of upper-middle class dudes wearing sunglasses and wreaking of cologne wishing they could play slide with JB's penis, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> What 's the crowd at a concert like this look like?
> 
> I picture a bunch of upper-middle class dudes wearing sunglasses and wreaking of cologne wishing they could play slide with JB's penis, but I'm probably wrong.


they also have their wives with them as chaperones


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> they also have their wives with them as chaperones


 I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are implying that there are few mouthy punks, you are likely correct. I’m probably wrong though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The "solo" acts are usually pretty subdued. I have been to many of them ie Satch, Vai, BB, Johnson, Petrucci etc etc. Usually middle aged guitar players just staring and feeling totally inadequate by the end of the evening. I know that's how I feel when I see these guy's play.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The "solo" acts are usually pretty subdued. I have been to many of them ie Satch, Vai, BB, Johnson, Petrucci etc etc. Usually middle aged guitar players just staring and feeling totally inadequate by the end of the evening. I know that's how I feel when I see these guy's play.


Don't get me wrong, JB is a hell of a player. He's only a decent singer though and his music (aside from the playing) it's MEH!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Don't get me wrong, JB is a hell of a player. He's only a decent singer though and his music (aside from the playing) it's MEH!


For me it's a tone thing. He can get fantastic tone.

Even though he continually mentions he rips off other guy's styles, he doesn't do anything to change it. He does the same blues scale over and over. when he wants to add flare, he adds Eric Johnson's flare. It's the most bizarre thing I've ever seen from a famous guitarist.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chitmo said:


> Don't get me wrong, JB is a hell of a player. He's only a decent singer though and his music (aside from the playing) it's MEH!


I would agree. I have never seen him and he is not on my list. he can play for sure but none of his stuff has ever grabbed me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would agree. I have never seen him and he is not on my list. he can play for sure but none of his stuff has ever grabbed me.


same


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> What 's the crowd at a concert like this look like?
> 
> I picture a bunch of upper-middle class dudes wearing sunglasses and wreaking of cologne *wishing they could play slide with JB's penis*, but I'm probably wrong.


Is that b/c it’s too small? Brings a whole new meaning to 1 9/16” nut width.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Although I respect his gear geekdom & give him props for carrying that torch, I wholeheartedly agree with previous posts about his voice & songwriting being “meh” at best. In my mind he’s a “technically proficient guitar player” with great collection of vintage guitars.


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

I’ve seen him once and that’s enough for me.
The only performance I really enjoy is the live show he did with Beth Hart in Amsterdam. Here he played with soul , left some room to breath etc. His solo act is non stop riffs n scales no hooks to really grab me.
That’s me , but to shredders he’s a guitar god. Not gonna knock him , he can play.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The guy has the chops and then some, but yeah I've seen him once and I'm good. I liked him most when he was a pudgy 17 year old kid tearing the roof off places. His new image, and incessant online marketing team is enough to turn anyone off. I do not need a $3000 "limited edition" JB print in my living room. Nor do I need a JB ashtray, tea cozy, or bobblehead. The guy has lost his way. More power to him for making a living doing what he loves, but I won't be partaking anymore.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Skip the first minute, but this is the best rendition of just got paid/dazed and confused


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I wish he was the guitarist in a great band. He is a crappy frontman IMO. We need a new Led Zep.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Skip the first minute, but this is the best rendition of just got paid/dazed and confused


I really like how he changed the melody line.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

I’ve seen Joe and he’s a great talent. 
Any doubts ?!
Checkout : 




Great concert from Royal Albert hall , with many fine tunes and Clapton. 
Two drummers and brass , gotta luv it.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I wish he was the guitarist in a great band. He is a crappy frontman IMO. We need a new Led Zep.


I think this is so true. Everytime I see him playing with someone else he shows restraint and great selective playing. He just fills the holes perfectly without overdoing it. On his own is a different story. I saw him a few years ago in Vancouver. My brother was blown away and loved it just for the technical ability. I left quite disappointed to be honest. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Check out Black Country Communion. Some good tunes.

“Man In The Middle” among others. Joe in a band with Deep Purple Bass player. Jason Bonham on Drums.

In my opinion BCC is not a Joe-Show.
Never mind the search. Here it is.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont get it. A lot of people here dont like him or his playing. Maybe i dont know enough about him i guess.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Check out Black Country Communion. Some good tunes.
> 
> “Man In The Middle” among others. Joe in a band with Deep Purple Bass player. Jason Bonham on Drums.
> 
> ...


that sounded great, wouldn't turn it off if they played it on the radio, would switch the channel if I had to watch the singer do his thing


----------

